# backwards in taming??



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm back with another problem!
My budgie Noodle, who I've had for a few months now, was coming along very very slowly, but was still making progress.
I put him in the big cage, with my older budgie Jojo and they get along great!
However, after about a week or so with Jojo, Noodle's taming has come to a complete halt, even gone backwards.
He is now very scared of the small piece of dowel I've been training him to 'step-up' onto.
When he used to be fairly easy to catch and put into the smaller 'taming cage', he now flies away from my hand and is only calm around me in the small cage. Noodle's fear of me seems to have come out of no where, although he still east treats from my hand. Noodle used to let me pick him up for transportation between the taming and main cage, and even would eat millet while in my hands.
I am wondering if clipping Noodle's wings so taming is easier will accentuate his new fear of me, or make it worse?

sorry for the long post, but any help or recommendations/tips are very welcome, as I am close to giving up on taming Noodle and just letting him be buddies with Jojo 

-lena  :sky blue:


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Firstly I do not recommend you clip your budgies wings. Taming is about getting your budgie to trust you. If you clip his wings, you will simply be making him more reliant on you. It's quite normal for budgies to go backwards a bit when they have a friend because they bond to the other budgie. But it is not impossible to have two tame budgies. In your case I suggest you go back to basics and go at a pace that noodle is comfortable with. You said he will take treats from your hand. Work on that, and see if over time you can tempt him to step onto your hand for the treat.


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

CassiesCritters said:


> Firstly I do not recommend you clip your budgies wings. Taming is about getting your budgie to trust you. If you clip his wings, you will simply be making him more reliant on you. It's quite normal for budgies to go backwards a bit when they have a friend because they bond to the other budgie. But it is not impossible to have two tame budgies. In your case I suggest you go back to basics and go at a pace that noodle is comfortable with. You said he will take treats from your hand. Work on that, and see if over time you can tempt him to step onto your hand for the treat.


just now I am working with Noodle- I'm seeing if he will actually be more quiet in the same cage with Jojo, and he is! I've managed to get him to step onto my finger without any fuss at all about 4 times, and Jojo, who has never been tamed, even let me pat his chest and at millet from my hand! I will continue to tame Noodle with Jojo, and may even do a little bit of work on Jojo too, thank you for you response! 
-lena


----------



## VampiricConure (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm super happy to hear you're having luck with Noodle  I'm terrible at taming my birds - they get used to me bumming around in their cage, but won't step up for me unless it's on a ladder and even then it's iffy. I'm just too lazy to tame them properly I guess, LOL! Not that I mind a 'wild' bird in my home


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Lena, training up Noodle in the smaller cage was where he got used to you. Once he was moved to the bigger cage, he was a little unsure. 
It's the same as when some people can make their budgies step up in a cage but not outside of it, as they need to work on training outside of the cage as well. 

As you have been able to see for yourself, with more work, Noodle will continue to be trained and bond to you. 

Jojo will be more inquisitive and likely to follow Noodles lead so it's a great chance to work on bonding with both birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've been given excellent advice.

If you'd like this thread changed into a "Training Journal" where you can keep track of your training progress with Noodle and Jojo, simply send me a PM and we'll convert it.*


----------



## YellowFeather (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm glad to see that it worked out Lena! Budgies will bond very well with you if you treat them right.


----------

